
Show HN: Shape – invest in companies that don't suck - samp1
http://Www.shapeapp.io
======
aars
Fade in animations are a bit slow, and content is sparse.

I opened the page, scrolled down, and didn't see any text fade in at all since
I hit the bottom of the page pretty quick. Once at the bottom the empty
margin/padding is so big that I only see the home buttons on the dummy phones.

There are also quite a few scroll positions that only fade in a single line of
text, but no image (yet). There are a few other positions that only show an
image, the accompanied text is already out of the viewport. Given that there
is so little content and so much empty space, this is not a great use of
screen real estate.

PS: My browser window is around 1400*1000px on a Mac Retina screen.

~~~
samp1
Thanks, really appreciate the feedback! We'll look into those points. I don't
suppose you're able to check out the app? Thanks!

~~~
aars
Sorry, I don't have an ios device.

~~~
samp1
Shame, we'll let you know when we're on other platforms. Thanks for your help!

------
samp1
Hey, we've made an app that aims to help everyday investors align their stock
investments with their morals. The app's available now but we're about to
update to allow buy/sell functionality and are looking for beta testers.
Please email 'yes' to hello@shapeapp.io if you'd like to be a tester. Thanks!

